
Blade Runner 2049 first reactions: sci-fi masterpiece, better than the original - arto
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/2017/09/27/blade-runner-2049-first-reactions-critics-call-film-sci-fi-masterpiece/
======
Udik
Every big production that is a step above Transformers is hailed as a
masterpiece these days. I don't know how the movie majors can convince critics
to write what they do, but I'm sure it's marketing. I'll go to watch this
movie anyway (the director is an interesting one) but I'm quite confident it's
just formulaic commercial crap (you could see it from the trailers, really).

~~~
nudiustertian
id imagine denis villeneuve's direction doesnt excite you? it doesnt
particularly sound like you're a fan of the medium anyway

~~~
ionised
Sounds like he is just saying movies today are held to a much lower standard.

The biggest successes of the last decade or more have been superhero movies
that are basically just special effects extravaganzas.

There's nothing wrong with enjoying mindless action movies (I enjoy them
myself) but let's not pretend that the current glut of original productions in
favour of endless comic book adaptation sequels and bad remakes of foreign
movies represents anything more than a lowering of standards and a lack of
originality and creativity in Hollywood.

He would be right.

